# Please Look at My Electric Diagram



## Shoedawg (May 14, 2017)

OK,

So I am about to start my electric portion on the boat. Right now I have nothing hooked up and still waiting for parts. Below is the diagram I think should be correct when I set up all my electric. See the other diagram below for the switch.




Questions?
1. Fishfinder: Can it be wired to the fuse block just to help prevent me running wire all the way to the battery? I know not to run the FF on a TM line (interference, etc..) but running it to the block should be ok??? It wont be going on a switch. Don't think there would be interference issues

2. Should I buy a IN-LINE fuse for the main battery and run it between the motor and the bat. switch or run it between the battery and the bat. switch, or do I need one at all??? My Trolling Motor WILL have one.

3. I would also like to set up a on-board charging system. How or where does that fit into my diagram??


This page just outlines the switch panel and the block. My understanding is that the back of the switches will have a neg and positive wire running to the block, while the 2 wires from the accessories will attached to the switch itself. If your asking why two wires from the back, it is because the switches may be LED lite.



So is everything right???


----------



## mbweimar (May 14, 2017)

First off, I'm impressed with your schematic. That definitely took some thought to plan out. 

The first thing that catches my eye is the inline fuse for the trolling motor. You'll need a circuit breaker 50-60 amps. 

As for the inline fuse for the outboard, I've never run one before, a don't see a need to. 

An onboard charging system is always a good idea. On my 1752 Welbilt, I have a Marinco 2 bank charger. I have a dedicated starting battery, and a house battery for accessories. But I took it one step further. I have an automatic charging relay. It connects the two batteries while the starting battery is being charged, and disconnects while the engine is off. This allows the trolling motor battery to charge while the engine is running, then isolates it while the engine is off so.it doesn't discharge the starting battery. Here's a schematic to explain how it's connected.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 14, 2017)

Thanks mbweimar.

I think I know what you are talking about for the charging system while running. I think it was your post come to think of it :LOL2: . The diagram was easy. Just looked for some pics on the web and used Power Point to make it. MS Paint was giving me trouble.

Anyways,

Are you saying I need to run my TM wire through a fuse box, or just need a heavy duty in-line fuse at that amperage. I have not bough the TM yet, but it will be front mounted 55 thrust, running only one battery in the front. For the house accessories, I was just going to run it off the main battery along with the motor.


----------



## earl60446 (May 14, 2017)

Good diagram, be advised that some retailers sell fuses (fusible links) as "breakers". You can hook the depth finder directly to the fuse panel or the rocker switches, both will work. What is the battery switch accomplishing? Only 1 battery is hooked to it.


----------



## mbweimar (May 14, 2017)

It appears the battery switch is to keep any parasitic draw from draining the starting battery down. I drained my boat the same way, accept all my accessories are separate from my starting battery. 

Shoedawg, a circuit breaker like this would be the best way to go. Mount it somewhere close to the battery and inline with the trolling motor. If it pops, you will try need to worry about replacing a fuse. Just reset it. And, you can press the red button to open the circuit just like a battery switch.





Just be careful when you mount it. If you over tighten the screws, you'll break the mounting holes. I've done this many times.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 14, 2017)

earl60446 said:


> What is the battery switch accomplishing? Only 1 battery is hooked to it.



To keep accessories from drawing power from the battery while not in use, and hooking up the second battery/charging setup like mbweimar mentioned above.

I thought I could run the FF to the block. Gonna help really shorten the runs. Thanks.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 14, 2017)

mbweimar said:


> Shoedawg, a circuit breaker like this would be the best way to go. Mount it somewhere close to the battery and inline with the trolling motor. If it pops, you will try need to worry about replacing a fuse. Just reset it. And, you can press the red button to open the circuit just like a battery switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at those as well. Just was not sure what type I should get. A reset one is a better option. I'll repost my diagram with the new charger/bat switch later in this thread. Just want to make sure everything looks good as how the wiring should be ran.


----------



## mbweimar (May 14, 2017)

Yep. Looks good from my house. The circuit breaker I pictured is resettable, and can also be opened by pressing the red tab. And just so there's no confusion, you don't need to add another battery switch...if that's what you meant by reposting the diagram with the new battery switch and charger.


----------



## Target (May 14, 2017)

Looks good. I am no expert but just wired up my boat with similar items after doing quite a bit of research. Both my depthfinders are wired to a blue seas fuse block and work fine.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. Glad it looks OK. I'll share the project on my project thread as it gets going.


----------



## gnappi (May 15, 2017)

A simple DPDT switch with Center off will allow you to select which battery you want to charge from your charger because you won't want to charge both at the same time, something like this:


----------



## Shoedawg (May 16, 2017)

gnappi said:


> A simple DPDT switch with Center off will allow you to select which battery you want to charge from your charger because you won't want to charge both at the same time




What about something like this?? https://www.bluesea.com/products/7650/Add-A-Battery_Kit_-_120A



From the Bluesea website:

"The ADD-A-BATTERY is as simple to operate as an ON-OFF switch, yet effectively manages the switching and charging of two batteries from a single charge source

The Add-A-Battery includes a Dual Circuit Plus™ Battery Switch and an Automatic Charging Relay. These components simplify switching and automate charging, so that all you have to do is turn the battery switch ON when you arrive and OFF when you leave."


Opps wait a minute. That is for charging while underway. You meant charging while plugged into 110V. I am sure there are some onboard charging systems that can do both, but have not researched enough into them.


----------



## gnappi (May 17, 2017)

Your problems go away with the Marinco 2 bank charger mbweimar noted for on board chargers.


----------

